# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Erma is loving it!

## Peter NJ

Just got an email from Erma..Sounds like she is in heaven..Im sure we will get a big Trip Report when she gets home..

----------


## amyb

Good for Erma and Randy.

----------


## LindaP

Jah mon, livin' like you're supposed to on Anguilla!!!!!! Can't wait to read her report!

----------


## Erma

its 415, just rolled in from pumphouse, elvis's, ending with a bite at kennys.  Going to bed about an hour before i normally wake up.  I think we acclimated!


Update:  715 and woke up to see the 1st rainbow of this week!  Will be a beautiful day.

Peter, the musical brothers were playing last night @ the PH.  Meant to say that earlier.

----------


## amyb

Erma-you have raised the bar for partying.

Sounds fun-and keep it going!

----------


## anne

Erma,
So glad you are having a great time in Anguilla. I love Anguilla...I can't wait to read your trip report when you get back...Now just enjoy your time on the island!   :cool:

----------


## GramChop

Erma...party on girlfriend!  Your stamina is to be revered!

----------


## LindaP

Happy New Year in Anguilla......4 more weeks for me!!!!! Have fun, hi to Elvis! And party-on.........

----------


## Erma

we swore we were going to take it easy last night ...but we hooked up with my favorite webster brothers and brought the party to the pit stop...  I am beginning to think there is no such thing as taking it easy here!

Power was out for a bit but we improvised!

Flying back to sxm @ 2 tomorrow...

----------


## amyb

Safe travels-party animals!

----------


## Peter NJ

I always found it funny when people say AXA is boring..Great beaches but nothing else,ect...You just have to know where to look and keep your ears open..Cant wait to see pics and read your report.

----------


## Erma

> I always found it funny when people say AXA is boring..Great beaches but nothing else,ect...You just have to know where to look and keep your ears open..Cant wait to see pics and read your report.



Got back home last night.

Pics would just = evidence  :blush: ... but once I sober up, which should be fully by tomorrow I hope, I will try to knock out a report.

The week in Anguilla was beyond awesome.

----------


## LindaP

Erma......knew you would love it, and I know what you mean about the drinks: St Barths has it's Ti Punch, while Anguilla makes the best Rum Punches anywhere!!!!!!!!   :)

----------


## Peter NJ

I wonder why so many SBH lovers won't try AXA? Sure its not shiny or fancy like SBH but it still has great food and off the chart beaches..The one thing it doesn't have is shopping..

----------


## Petri

> I wonder why so many SBH lovers won't try AXA? Sure its not shiny or fancy like SBH but it still has great food and off the chart beaches..The one thing it doesn't have is shopping..



Our tradition was to acclimate and enjoy the beaches in Anguilla during the xmas/new year, followed by St. Barth for the atmosphere after that.

But I've never really thought Anguilla food worth mentioning..  What are your recommendations for eating there?  We preferred places like Eddy's and Wall house in St. Barth.

The beaches in Anguilla are far superior to St. Barth but places like Viceroy, CuisinArt and Temenos and their clientele aren't exactly in our interests and the anguillans seemed to have an interest to buy bigger trucks instead of cleaning their yard.  While Shoal Bay is a nice beach, we felt a bit touristic there compared to the less crowded beaches on the island.  We do the partying mostly at home with friends, not on a holiday :)

Both islands are on "the good old list" and we're still in the "rest of the unchartered world" mood as far as travels are concerned :)

----------


## LindaP

Petri,
I totally agree with your last line...and hope you can get out and explore all that you can, for sure!!!!!
   The reason we are going back to Anguilla next month, is like you sai, "good old list" (that and a change, since I did spend 3 weeks in St Barths in Nov. :)
       But, as far as restos, I would compare Eddy's to Oliver's on Anguilla....and Straw Hat or barrel Stay (check out their menu website) to Wall House.

   I agree with what you said about Temenos and Viceroy; but we will split our time, and stay at Cusinart for 3 nights. When they first built it, we went for drinks, I have never met such friendly, helpful people that work there. Now, I may have to agree aboput some of the clientele.....but if you hang with the natives, it's all cool.

     I look forward to a newbie report, and also yours, from Spain !!!!!!  Our new exploring this year will be Sicliy......and perhaps Chile this time if our son goes back again!!!!!!

----------

